# janakatta



## 森人さん

Wha does janakuta, janainakuuta mean?

I am participating in online chats and know that jyanai, janai means no or not, but i can't find the meaning of nakuta, nakuuta.


----------



## 810senior

Hello, would you give us the complete sentence where the word you mentioned is included? One possibility is Janakutatte(even if it is not) or Janakute(it is not and/but) but it's not clear.


----------



## 森人さん

Written to me in a chat only. Your comments are very helpful.


----------



## karlalou

If you know 'janai' as English 'no' or 'not', I think you can take 'janakatta' as the past tense of 'janai' though they are not that much simple.


----------



## frequency

810senior said:


> Janakutatte(even if it is not) or Janakute(it is not and/but) but it's not clear.


I don't understand, either. Isn't it janakatta? These are all negation, including 810's two suggestions. We need correct information.

(Sorry I'm making the question complicated by asking more.)


----------



## 810senior

frequency said:


> I don't understand, either. Isn't it janakatta?


じゃなくたって and じゃなくて if I write each of them over in Japanese Alphabet respectively.

Either augment or supposition, one way or another, would get nowhere since no one can possibly grasp the whole picture.
Possibility is a possibility, isn't it?


----------



## frequency

Yes, I know. Janakuta would be janakute/じゃなくて, yes, if we're not mistaken.


----------



## 森人さん

Jyanakatta would be the best approximation. Thank you for the help!


----------



## frequency

You're welcome. Then it's


810senior said:


> Janakatta (it *was* not)



J*y*anakatta is okay, or this might be more formal. Jyanakatta is a colloquial form of dewa nakatta.
ではなかった


----------



## 森人さん

Thanks


----------

